# Good knife skills to make this guacamole



## slowtyper (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQMO6vjmkyI&feature=g-all-f&context=G25f9834FAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Seth (Mar 7, 2012)

Very cool...


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 7, 2012)

Funny!


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 7, 2012)

The onion dice (the fine dice) is my favourite part


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome. Loved the tiny d6s.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 8, 2012)

That was great! Really liked it. I like cilantro in mine.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 8, 2012)

Haha very cool indeed! 

You didnt noticed how he picked frech corriander from the bulb-tree


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

Great video, thanks for the link. I watched a couple more, but the guacamole was the best.

Rick


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 8, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Haha very cool indeed!
> 
> You didnt noticed how he picked frech corriander from the bulb-tree



Thought that was Jalapeño, looked like he seeded it. :biggrin:


----------



## clayton (Mar 8, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Thought that was Jalapeño, looked like he seeded it. :biggrin:



I interpreted it as a tomatillo.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 8, 2012)

I assumed Jalepeno. I also shuddered/cringed when he sliced that Jalapeno in half because it looked like it was going to slice his finger.


----------



## heirkb (Mar 8, 2012)

I thought it was cilantro, too, but Jalapeno makes more sense given the shape, huh? Really cool video.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 8, 2012)

clayton said:


> I interpreted it as a tomatillo.


Tomatillo is round. Used to grow them for green salsa. Guessed Jalapeño because of profile and seeding it. Great video reminds me of Pixar.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 8, 2012)

na jalapeno. a tomatillo is round like a tomato.


----------

